# Cat  protection  League



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 April 2016)

are they active or just collecting money?


----------



## chillipup (10 April 2016)

I think they dropped the 'League' bit of their name and are now known as just Cat Protection but as far as I'm aware are still working all over, rescuing unwanted, stray, sick injured cats, fostering them, neutering and finding new homes. Just like any charity they need to keep getting donations.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 April 2016)

a lot seems to depend on the branch-they are run by volunteers I think? I gave up with them a couple of years ago tbh, found a really good rescue near by who were much more helpful.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 April 2016)

oh, right, well they ask you to phone then don;t return calls, its frustrating


----------



## asmp (11 April 2016)

Got our cat from them a year ago.  Agree that some branches can be frustrating and not return your calls (along with other charities).  In the end we went with the Newbury branch as not only do they have a place where you can go and see lots of cats (rather than at someone's home), they also have an area in the local Pets At Home store where they have cats for you to see.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			are they active or just collecting money?
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking about them as a hole or just had office.  There are many within the CPL who do much of the caring vet visits and nusrsing along with the showing cats to potenticial owners, other fundraising etc.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			oh, right, well they ask you to phone then don;t return calls, its frustrating
		
Click to expand...

Well that is down to the individual branch  but remember they are volunteers not paid.  They are just everyday people who have full time jobs etc like yourself  as well as giving their time up to return calls such as yours.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 April 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Well that is down to the individual branch  but remember they are volunteers not paid.  They are just everyday people who have full time jobs etc like yourself  as well as giving their time up to return calls such as yours.
		
Click to expand...

No, my first call, goes to a national line,  the guy seemed to have difficulty taking my message, then called again and was told they just took messages!
I've now contacted them about a particular cat on the local webpage.
If nothing happens there is not much more I can do except write a letter!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 April 2016)

Just curious why you need to call the national line unless it is a report. 

  Most areas have a area corordinator who is the first one who gets calls from the public gifting a cat in or wanting to adopt, then to they fill the form in which in turn goes to the  homing officer who receives the online filled in with the publics details and filled out questionaire where she then matches what is filled in with the cat they are interested in.  Only then does the homing officer contact the foster and gives the number of the public, who does call but many times they only give a mobile number which we try and avoid using as it is our phone bills and we do not recoop money back for phone calls or diesiel/petrol.

 It is a simple process but seems confuzzling when written down


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 April 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Just curious why you need to call the national line unless it is a report.   Most areas have a area corordinator who is the first one who gets calls from the public gifting a cat in, then to the homing officer who receives the online filled in form with the piblics details and filled out questionair where she then matches what is filled in with the cat they are interested.  Only then does the homing officer contact the foster and gives the number of the public, who does call but many times they only give a mobile number which we try and avoid using as it is our phone bile and we do not recoo[ money back for phone calls or diesiel/petrol.
		
Click to expand...

I just called the number on the website and asked about North Ayrshire, the guy had no idea where that was and took my number, if there had been a local number he could have told me, but it is pointless taking my details and then doing nothing. The second [sounded very like the first guy!] told me he was only taking messages. There is either a severe lack of training or something is very  wrong with their system.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 April 2016)

The best way if you have not already is use this page http://www.cats.org.uk/find-us and put your postcode in and find a branch near you and contact them.  The main office number know nothing about the cats in the branches nor the volunteers in that branch

Every branch is different and it is best to contact yur branch directly.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 April 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			The best way if you have not already is use this page http://www.cats.org.uk/find-us and put your postcode in and find a branch near you and contact them.  The main office number know nothing about the cats in the branches nor the volunteers in that branch

Every branch is different and it is best to contact yur branch directly.
		
Click to expand...

yep I did that but they don't have a local number, it goes to the guys I spoke to be4, I will try another branch if I hear nothing, what happens if "Heather" finds a good home, I will be gutted!
http://www.northayrshire.cats.org.uk/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			yep I did that but they don't have a local number, it goes to the guys I spoke to be4, I will try another branch if I hear nothing, what happens if "Heather" finds a good home, I will be gutted!
http://www.northayrshire.cats.org.uk/

Click to expand...

have you filled the form in under Heather??  Try that you may get Lucky.   Heather is a cutey though   or email them  northayrshirecatsprotection@gmail.com.  A bit naughty really not responding to calls

 All my contacts are down here South.   Hope you get through


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 April 2016)

I hope you manage to get Heather!

I used to foster very young kittens for CPL as it was then. I cannot speak too highly of the three branches I took kittens in from.   All folks were volunteers and most had full time jobs.  Their motto used to be 'we do what we can'.  Sorry you've had difficulties but I hope it all works out for you.  Same for local RSPCA branches, they work on the same premise and only use the RSPCA name. Good luck xxx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2016)

Got some contact now, home visit next


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 April 2016)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 April 2016)

Home visit today, excited, when I lost Omo I realised I was talking to myself rather a lot, that has calmed down, but soon I 'll be able to do all sorts of animal chit chat ............ I might build a cat agility course, need to source a brand new catbed, well several, as they need to make their own choices in life


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 April 2016)

good luck and keep us posted,   just for the future once you had a home check from CP  you wont need another when you come to adopt.    and remember lots of piccies will be needed


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 April 2016)

Looking good, fingers crossed, ready to go and collect - a - cat .......... waiting for news of Heather!


----------



## Jnhuk (15 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Looking good, fingers crossed, ready to go and collect - a - cat .......... waiting for news of Heather!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky Heather!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 April 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			Lucky Heather! 

Click to expand...

That is what they say about Heather it is lucky


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 April 2016)

.................. still waiting.........................


----------



## HashRouge (16 April 2016)

Ooh good luck, post lots of pics if/ when you get her!

We have one that is sort of a CPL cat - our neighbour used to foster kittens for them and we took him straight from her. My sister and I had been desperate for another cat and no-one could resist him - tiny white ball of fluff with one blue eye and one green eye. Course, he's ten now and the size of a tiger, but I still adore him 

Cats are the best


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 April 2016)

see my latest post SOS


----------



## MagicMelon (20 April 2016)

Depends on the branch as to how good they are probably as they're all run by volunteers. My mum was in the CPL for many years - we were always fostering cats and finding homes for them etc.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 April 2016)

I suspect there is a problem with Heather and they are afraid to tell me that she is not available, I can go to Glasgow and get one there, so have emailed them this morning.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I suspect there is a problem with Heather and they are afraid to tell me that she is not available, I can go to Glasgow and get one there, so have emailed them this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Which ever way they ought to tell you as they have had a interest or prospect of a home andhave to notify you of progress and home check.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Which ever way they ought to tell you as they have had a interest or prospect of a home andhave to notify you of progress and home check.
		
Click to expand...

Heather was re homed last Monday night, what can  I say,................... my home check was 100 percent [graded expert].


----------

